# settembre



## omicron (14 Settembre 2022)

6 compleanni tra il 4 e il 24 settembre
natale è  fecondo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Settembre 2022)

Tante feste allora!!!


----------



## omicron (14 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tante feste allora!!!


non ne posso più


----------



## patroclo (14 Settembre 2022)

C'è chi scopa solo a capodanno


----------



## omicron (14 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> C'è chi scopa solo a capodanno


allora il detto non è vero


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> allora il detto non è vero



Chi scopa a capodanno...
Partorisce a settembre...
Questo è meno noto come detto ovviamente è meglio...
Chi scopa a capodanno scopa tutto l anno...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non ne posso più


Manda il padre alle feste....o i nonni...
O...@etta... almeno ha un alibi serio...


----------



## omicron (14 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Manda il padre alle feste....o i nonni...
> O...@etta... almeno ha un alibi serio...


 sono un po' fuori mano però


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Settembre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> C'è chi scopa solo a capodanno


Presente, mia moglie a Capodanno scopa, chi c’è c’è.


----------



## omicron (14 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Presente, mia moglie a Capodanno scopa, chi c’è c’è.


quanti figli hai nati a settembre?


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Settembre 2022)

Zero. Quantomeno delle trombate con me.


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Chi scopa a capodanno...
> Partorisce a settembre...
> Questo è meno noto come detto ovviamente è meglio...
> Chi scopa a capodanno scopa tutto l anno...


capodanno...l'unica sera dell'anno che non ho mai preso in considerazione per trombare


----------



## Reginatriste72 (14 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> 6 compleanni tra il 4 e il 24 settembre
> natale è  fecondo


Accompagno io tua figlia  così ti riposi un po’!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Accompagno io tua figlia  così ti riposi un po’!!


Vengo anche io...mi mancano le feste dei piccoli!!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (14 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vengo anche io...mi mancano le feste dei piccoli!!


Ti passo a prendere e andiamo insieme a fare casino


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ti passo a prendere e andiamo insieme a fare casino


Evviva!!
Siiii!!
Ripasso le canzoncine.... almeno le cantiamo a squarciagola


----------



## Reginatriste72 (14 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Evviva!!
> Siiii!!
> Ripasso le canzoncine.... almeno le cantiamo a squarciagola


Mandami i testi che mica le ricordo tutte


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Mandami i testi che mica le ricordo tutte



Ma cmq dopo una lettura veloce te le ricorderai tutte vedrai...
Ma abbiamo il viaggio in auto per ripassarle!!!


----------



## omicron (14 Settembre 2022)

Casino? Canzoncine? Ma magari


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Casino? Canzoncine? Ma magari


E dove le fanno le feste sto bimbi ..al museo???
Noi si andava sempre in locali che avevano o i gonfiabili o cmq giochini per loro...

Noi genitori si stava lì a chiacchierare...e se eravamo fortunati saltavano fuori anche 4 birre...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (14 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E dove le fanno le feste sto bimbi ..al museo???
> Noi si andava sempre in locali che avevano o i gonfiabili o cmq giochini per loro...
> 
> Noi genitori si stava lì a chiacchierare...e se eravamo fortunati saltavano fuori anche 4 birre...


Da noi si facevano o in oratorio, o in ludoteca dove c’erano i gonfiabili o al McDonald o al parco. Cosa fanno invece i bambini di ora?


----------



## ologramma (14 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E dove le fanno le feste sto bimbi ..al museo???
> Noi si andava sempre in locali che avevano o i gonfiabili o cmq giochini per loro...
> 
> Noi genitori si stava lì a chiacchierare...e se eravamo fortunati saltavano fuori anche 4 birre...


ultima festa di una 15 di giorni fa  si è mangiato , bevuto  e parlato  , solo non mi sono divertito con i gonfiabili  perchè non era il caso che io li provassi


----------



## Reginatriste72 (14 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma cmq dopo una lettura veloce te le ricorderai tutte vedrai...
> Ma abbiamo il viaggio in auto per ripassarle!!!


Tre elefanti si dondolavano, appesi al filo di una ragnatela; trovano il gioco poco interessante, se ne va a casa un altro elefante…
Era la preferita dei miei figli alla scuola materna


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Da noi si facevano o in oratorio, o in ludoteca dove c’erano i gonfiabili o al McDonald o al parco. Cosa fanno invece i bambini di ora?


Anche in oratorio ma con le animatrici che li fanno giocare ...fare i lavoretti....ecc ecc...
Stessi posti...ma ai gonfiabili c era sempre un gran casino...
Beccavi anche gente che non vedevi da x anni che era lì per altri compleanni....

Oppure andavamo in locali dove c erano i tappeti elastici...gli scivoli ..ecc e sempre con musichette varie ..
Uscivi e continuavi a cantarle


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Tre elefanti si dondolavano, appesi al filo di una ragnatela; trovano il gioco poco interessante, se ne va a casa un altro elefante…
> Era la preferita dei miei figli alla scuola materna


Bellissima....
Ma anche le tagliatelle di nonna pina...

O palloncino blu!
Se la sento mi viene il magone...


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bellissima....
> Ma anche le tagliatelle di nonna pina...
> 
> O palloncino blu!
> Se la sento mi viene il magone...


chu chu ua, il coccodrillo, poi mia figlia piccola era fissata con la sigla di Doraemon....mi divertivo un sacco a vederle ballare e cantare...anche mio marito quando facevano la baby dance in spiaggia...a lui piaceva guardare le animatrici


----------



## omicron (14 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E dove le fanno le feste sto bimbi ..al museo???
> Noi si andava sempre in locali che avevano o i gonfiabili o cmq giochini per loro...
> 
> Noi genitori si stava lì a chiacchierare...e se eravamo fortunati saltavano fuori anche 4 birre...


per ora i compleanni sono stati fatti in un circolo che affitta uno stanzone vuoto   fuori ci sono quattro giochini per i bambini e poi c'è il bar del circolo che diciamo che non è fornitissimo... i bambini tra altalene e scivoli si divertono tantissimo, io mi taglio le vene


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per ora i compleanni sono stati fatti in un circolo che affitta uno stanzone vuoto   fuori ci sono quattro giochini per i bambini e poi c'è il bar del circolo che diciamo che non è fornitissimo... i bambini tra altalene e scivoli si divertono tantissimo, io mi taglio le vene


Hai dipinto un quadro... effettivamente non troppo interessante per i genitori


----------



## omicron (14 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai dipinto un quadro... effettivamente non troppo interessante per i genitori


stai cambiando idea eh?


----------

